# [German NR] Carsten Matheus 3.97 Skewb Average



## CAL (Feb 25, 2015)

Here is my Skewb NR from the past weekend.
[video=youtube_share;VZhTpl6c344]http://youtu.be/VZhTpl6c344[/video]


----------



## jjone fiffier (Feb 25, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Berd (Feb 25, 2015)

Gj!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 25, 2015)

VGJ!


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 25, 2015)

noice
is that a SS or a moyu? it looks like a SS with moyu stickers to me


----------



## CAL (Feb 25, 2015)

First thanks to all.
This is a slow Moyu with Moyu stickers^^


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 4, 2015)

Congratz! That luck tho (esp the second and third solves)


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 4, 2015)

What's up with the standing up to start the solves? GJ on the average.


----------



## CAL (Mar 4, 2015)

The fifth also Thank you the mean of TPS was 3.5x.
I was very nervous, so my finger was like glued on timer  This problem I have also at home


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 5, 2015)

well done!


----------

